# Pure Power 9



## Maddi84 (17. Februar 2016)

Kann man schon erfahren zu welchem Preis das neue Pure Power 9 im März in den Handel kommt?


----------



## be quiet! Support (17. Februar 2016)

Hi Maddi84,

Preise kann ich Dir nicht nennen, nur soviel: Es wird sich im Preisbereich der aktuellen Generation bewegen.

Grüße
Christian


----------

